# Slim fast diet (talk)



## mummylove

I thought i would make this thread for people doing.or starting the slim fast diet. 

Here we can disscuss each others progress. Up/lows. Targets of how much u want to lose and ur daily routine u are doing.

We can support each oither and push each other ro reach our goal :)

My name is samantha but prefered to be called sam.

I am 29 years old. I have 2 children 

I weight 13stone 10lb and would love to get to 10 stone.

That is a big thing for me saying my weight normally i am so ashamed.

anyone welcome to come talk :)


----------



## mummylove

My stash so far
 



Attached Files:







10171722_10203488962882599_8350051744254396816_n.jpg
File size: 47.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## R_x

Hi I started on Thursday. 
I lost abit of weight according to the scales before I started by cutting down, drinking water and exercise but I was stuck and not loosing anymore, so hoping this helps. 
I'm pear shaped so hoping I don't loose it all in the wrong places. I was 11 3 when I started the slimfast. X

Eta - I'll add some typical days of what I'm eating when I know it's working lol :)


----------



## R_x

Well I was naughty this morning and weighed myself after only 3 days. I don't want to jinx it so lets just say the scales are going the right way ;)


----------



## Embo78

I don't do slimfast but a very low calorie diet. I have a shake for breakfast, soup for lunch, protein and veg for dinner and then a bar or shake for supper.
I think it's probably the same as slim fast but just another company! My daily calorie intake is 650 to 700 cals per day and my carbs are always under 70g.
The diet ensures I get all my recommended daily nutrients but if I have a lifestyle day (protein meal) I have to take a multivitamin. I drink 3-4 litres of water a day and I notice if I drop my water intake my weight losses slow down :thumbup:

Anyway I've been trying to find a support thread on here but only found Weightwatchers and slimming world so this would be perfect for me :)

I'd already lost 59.6 lbs with weightwatchers when I started this diet and I've lost 14 lbs exactly in the last 3 weeks. My weigh in day is Thursdays :)


----------



## mummylove

Well done on both off u. Should be proud of ur self. I am so looking forward to do this and getting bk to the gym and doing swimming.


----------



## Embo78

I really miss exercise. I did my back in a few months ago so I've been unable to do anything other than walking :(

I see from your ticker you could test today! Have you tested hun?


----------



## mummylove

Not today but was neg yesterday and been to busy to do it today. Not counting my hopes up. This is why i need to lose weight. If i shift a few stone i might be able to get pregnant. Been trying for 2 years and nothing


----------



## R_x

Well done Embo78

Good luck for tomorrow mummy love and for your bfp

I've just been using my exercise bike and have an exercise app on my phone. Would love to start swimming it's just finding the time.

:flower:


----------



## Tanikins

I did this for 6 weeks and lost 15lbs.

But i got so sick of the shakes i stopped drinking them.

I work in a subway so i tend to just do a toasty or small sub & tea to keep cals around 1200

Good luck


----------



## mummylove

I know time is hard. I can only go gym when kids are at nursery and a day at weekend when oh is here


----------



## Tanikins

mummylove said:


> I know time is hard. I can only go gym when kids are at nursery and a day at weekend when oh is here

Its not soooo much hard (it was lol) just there arent many flavours i got fed up.

Seeing the scales go down is enough motivation for anyone, i loved the diet.

Im gonna try again at some point if this just low cal doesnt work out


----------



## mummylove

Yea this is why i said i will give it a month see how it goes. Ive got ideas what i can do for team to keep it healthy. Loads of veg for one lol


----------



## R_x

Think I'll start to look into a gym membership. There's none nearby though and I'm just learning to drive so it's hard to get to one aswell. 
I've got two flavours at the moment and take turns which I have, then will try another two. Hopefully I won't get sick of them that way x


----------



## R_x

How is your first day going mummy love?

I'm finding it abit harder today and feeling abit hungry but haven't drunk as much water.


----------



## mummylove

Didn't do it. Took kids blackpool pleasure beach so had something out but defo doing tomorrow. 

Will be going gym after I've had my check up at dentist


----------



## mummylove

Just having a look at the 7 day plan, but not really liking some of the main meals


----------



## stomp110

I started this last week and lost 3lbs so far  I started at 12.7.4

Whats everyone 600 kcal meals looking like?


----------



## R_x

I haven't done any meals from slimfast. I just have what we usually would have but try to have more veg or smaller portion and just hope they are under :dohh:


----------



## mummylove

I had strew shake this morning. Didn't taste that bad but is repeating on me lol. I'm gonna go get some of them meal bars cus don't think I could have shake for both meals. Tonight I am doing chicken breast salad


----------



## R_x

I know what you mean I only have half of one in the morning but just had a banana today. I find the meal bars really overpriced. 
We are having fajitas hope I don't go over x


----------



## mummylove

It's 10.50 and I'm hungry lol


----------



## R_x

I've got used to the feeling now but can't wait for my shake lol.


----------



## mummylove

I had the snack in end. Had them cheesy cracker things. They was really nice. Had a meal bat for lunch it was ok but very dry. Good job I had a bottle of water with me lol


----------



## mummylove

I am so upset and angry. I have no support of me doing this diet. Some of my friends saying it's a waste of money. And my oh isn't being supportive


----------



## R_x

There's always people to say it's a a waste of money but I think it's worth a go. It's been about for years. My hubby just let's me get on with it and hasn't really said anything x


----------



## mummylove

My mum did it when I was a kid. Didn't work for her but think that's cus she's disabled


----------



## mummylove

What sort of meals does everyone eat at night? And u got any good recipes I can do


----------



## Tanikins

When you buy this go to savers there the cheapest ive seen £3.99 for a big tub of proper slimfast. Do the snacks etc aswell


----------



## R_x

I'd love to hear some meal ideas too.

It's all half price in superdrug tanikins. So 2.97 for a tin.


----------



## R_x

Actually mummy love have you got a smartphone? Change4life have an app called "smart recipes" it tells you how many calories etc. I haven't tried any yet but I've been meaning to for a while :)


----------



## R_x

Well today didn't go well and I've ate far to much. Supposed to weigh myself tomorrow but don't know if I dare :( x


----------



## mummylove

Ive had to stop it its making me sick


----------



## R_x

Oh no was it the shakes or not eating properly? X


----------



## mummylove

The shakes i think. Was really ill yesterday. I am just going to cut down what i eat and try eat healthy and cut out the crap


----------



## R_x

I find them very sickly now especially the caramel one :sick:
I've only had my morning one today. 
Would still like to talk to you about weightloss? :)


----------



## mummylove

yea sounds good. I am still determinant to lose weight. Like today all ive had is scrambled egg on toast. I got a pork chop out for tea


----------



## R_x

I just wish it was as easy as it is gaining it :dohh:


----------



## mummylove

I know. Like they say it's easy putting it on but the hardest losing it


----------



## stomp110

Got a confession.... I ate 2 doughuts!! Really quickly so the other half didnt see yesterday... the shame!!! Haha


----------



## mummylove

lol


----------



## R_x

:haha:


----------



## R_x

For thoughs doing low cal rather then the slimfast. What and how much are you eating? X


----------



## mummylove

I am starting having white fish with a jacket spud and loads of veg. Chilck breast pork etc. I am trying to cut down and not eat take away and to much fatty food. When i do a meal and we have mash i only have a bit then fill my plate with veg


----------



## R_x

How's it going for everyone? I'm not really doing the slimfast anymore but will do it some days to give me an extra push. X


----------



## mummylove

I am doing ok lost 2lb in the last week and half. Not much put least its something


----------



## R_x

I've lost 8 pounds in about a month so it works out about the same. I think if you lose it too quickly your more likely to put it back on and go up and down x


----------



## mummylove

Well done hun. I always say a loss is a loss


----------



## marie-louise

Hey there, I have been reading through this thread and felt that maybe instead of the slim fast you guys should try a low calorie balanced diet instead, yes it needs more planning but it doesn't feel as restrictive as this diet. When you think about it, each shake is over 200 calories, what else could you het for that? Fruit salad with natural yoghurt for breakfast, Turkey breast and salad for lunch. Real food, filling and nutritious, not too sweet or sickly and not as expensive! Take a multivitamin, feel full after eating, you may be able to stick to it for longer and may not revert to unhealthy eating patterns after the Wright is initially gone. No judgments here, just observations from a previous yo yo dieter who had tried everything in the past! Healthy eating and exercise is the only way forward!


----------



## R_x

I'm trying to do low cal rather then the shakes but cracked and had too many biscuits today :(


----------



## rosepetals36

Iv been comparing Asda mela replacement shakes to slim fast, there's fewer calories, more protein, very slightly more fat tho, less sugar and salt too, I also find slim fast very watery but the Asda ones are a lot thicker, I'm stickin to Asda shakes 2 weeks almost and goin good xxx


----------



## R_x

I'm back on the shakes I was stuck after my 8 pound loss. So giving it another go. I will look at the asda ones are they cheaper? Xx


----------



## rosepetals36

R_x said:


> I'm back on the shakes I was stuck after my 8 pound loss. So giving it another go. I will look at the asda ones are they cheaper? Xx

Yes they are 4 pound a tin, but if u wanna stick to slim fast they are 4 pound a tin in savers xxx


----------



## R_x

Just been having a look and comparing and tesco do smoothie ones. Sounds a nice change from the milkshake ones. Less calories too. :)


----------



## rosepetals36

R_x said:


> Just been having a look and comparing and tesco do smoothie ones. Sounds a nice change from the milkshake ones. Less calories too. :)

Oooh that does sound nice ill have to have a look xxxx


----------



## R_x

I'm abit put off the slimfast ones. I tried a vanilla ready made shake before and it was vile. It smelt bad too :(


----------



## Lisababymj

I just run around all day lifting boxes at work and at home I work out and lift weights for a couple hours and try to eat clean. I used to be 80 lbs but now im 100 and ashamed :(


----------



## Tanikins

Back on the slimfast as of monday. As were now in the peak holiday season ive had to cancel my gym membership, so doing sf. To get the weight off.

I have to walk 30 mins to work everday and obvs back. Im on my feet running around a busy SW store all day, we have soooooo many stairs the lbs drop off

2lbs down since monday YAY


----------



## Mummy May

I'm getting back on the Slim Fast, I've lost 4 stone with it before so here's hoping lol!the powder that you mix yourself is way better than the pre made stuff xx


----------



## R_x

Mummy May said:


> I'm getting back on the Slim Fast, I've lost 4 stone with it before so here's hoping lol!the powder that you mix yourself is way better than the pre made stuff xx

The pre made stuff nearly made me throw up. Not sure if it was off(it was still it date on the bottle) or they are just horrible. Put me right off :(


----------



## mummylove

R_x said:


> Mummy May said:
> 
> 
> I'm getting back on the Slim Fast, I've lost 4 stone with it before so here's hoping lol!the powder that you mix yourself is way better than the pre made stuff xx
> 
> The pre made stuff nearly made me throw up. Not sure if it was off(it was still it date on the bottle) or they are just horrible. Put me right off :(Click to expand...

Same it was making me sick


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah they're just really awful, they do taste off now you mention it!! Xx


----------



## Tanikins

I find the shakes need to be really cold. And only add the powder when you drink, dont leave it premixed in the fridge


----------



## dgirllamius

I've started this except just having one for breakfast and not slimfast, a similar german brand. Only reason why is because I was having some plain yogurt with a teaspoon of stevia in it to make it less dull....but it got dull lol. Got different flavours so it doesn't get boring so quick. They're actually quite filling and keep me going until lunch. I'm not usually the sort of person who goes for these sorts of things, but I wanted to have something that wasn't bombarding me with carbs, was tasty and low cal - this fits the bill (for now, until I get bored again).

Been doing it for about a week and a half and already lost 2lb (granted some of that is mostly water weight). I'm sure it won't be long until I'm sick to death of this and back to plain yogurt. In all fairness plain yogurt is bloody boring


----------



## Mrs.B.

I'm starting SF shakes tomorrow! I've never done anything like this before so not sure how it will go but willing to give it a go. 

I'm not sure what I will do for evening meals, I might just eat normally but smaller portions for that. I have a lot of weight to loose so hopefully it will work to give me a kick start. Then will do slimming world after


----------



## MoldyVoldy

How does slimfast work? Would I be able to have a shake for breakfast and a shake at night instead of a snack and still be on the right track to lose weight? I'm trying to find a way to sub a meal a day and or my nightly snack.


----------



## Tanikins

You have 2 shakes or meal bars

3 snacks or pieces of fruit

And a 500/600 cal meals aday


----------



## MoldyVoldy

Tanikins said:


> You have 2 shakes or meal bars
> 
> 3 snacks or pieces of fruit
> 
> And a 500/600 cal meals aday

 :thumbup: thank you, just what I needed


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I have been doing slimfast on and off for about 6 weeks and lost a stone with slimfast (and nearly two stone in total) from healthy eating before slimfast. I find the plan a bit hard if im honest as i lack willpower. So any tips and encouragment would be great 

Thanks, Dawn xxxx


----------



## Lily7

Hi, Can I join? I am starting slim fast tomorrow, went and bought all my supplies today. I have never done anything like this before and I LOVE eating!! Lol so am thinking I am going to struggle but am also determined, I just do not like what I see when I look at pics of myself, it actually really gets me down.

I am 13 stone and am a size 14 (fastly approaching a size 16) 

I was a size 10-12 when I was pregnant and after giving birth was a size 12, I have just continued to rapidly gain weight over the past 6 months or so.

I am also going to start exercising (squats and walking) and drinking plenty of water, going to try drinking green tea aswell and maybe take a multi vitamin 

Xx


----------

